# finding parking brake wire



## little_fish (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm installing a Jensen DVD double din head unit in a 2005 Frontier Crew Cab. 
I've got all of the connections set up for the new head unit except for the parking brake wire, which isn't a part of the head unit wiring harness. The Jensen unit has a parking brake sequence in order to play DVD's (on, off, on) so I actually need to find this wire rather than simply just grounding the head unit. 
Does anyone have any tips on how to locate it? (where, color, etc.)
Can it be accessed through the stereo opening in the dash?
Do I need to snake this wire from the head unit through the console to the parking brake?

Thanks,


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

you will have to run wire from the head unit to the parking break. if you want to bypass it (which should be possible) you can hook it up to a switch to mock the parking brake.


----------

